# TWICE SMOKED.... POTATOES....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A take on twiced baked potatoes.

Now I dont really do measurements on stuff like this... So just wing it and go from there.

Ingredients:
6-8 Baking Potatoes
6-10 strips of bacon
Top the Tater (or sour cream)
BBQ Rub
Sea Salt
Shredded cheese of your choice... (I used a triple cheddar blend but would think Pepper Jack would be amazing)

1. Set Smoker to 275 degrees
2. Wash potatoes to get skin nice and clean
3. Make 6-10 strips of bacon and save the grease
4. Brush outside of potatoes with bacon grease and sprinkle with sea salt
5. Put potatoes into smoker and cook/smoke until you can put a tooth pick thru them
6. Take potatoes off smoker and let cool for about 10 mins
7. Cut potatoes in half and scoop out the insides leaving a small "rim" attacked to the skin
8. In a bowl mix spud insides with cheese, crumbled bacon, Top the Tater (sour cream), and add in some of your fav BBQ Rub
9. Fill potato skins with mixture and return to the smoker for about 15-20 mins

Enjoy!!!

You can also just use any old twice baked potato recipe you like. But I recommend rubbing outside skins with bacon grease or some oil to "crisp" up the skins. Also adding your BBQ rub helps as well.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, I will hopefully give that a try this weekend.


----------

